# Deep Doctrine in Family Worship



## toledomudhen (Aug 26, 2022)

How do you determine when to teach deep into a doctrine during family worship? I realize all of scripture will produce doctrine in some category, but specifically, I was teaching about election/reprobation from Ephesians 1 last night. My wife felt it was a little deep for our son. He just started 8th grade and is intelligent, but not, by nature, an intellectual. Admittedly, he doesn't really engage during family worship as it is, but I felt he was at least intelligent enough to hear about it. For what it's worth, our family worship is usually only 15-20 minutes. We pray to open, sing a hymn, study one paragraph of scripture (which is usually about zeroing in on one verse/topic), and then we close with each person praying for one thing.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 26, 2022)

How did he respond? On one hand you want the discussion to make them grow, but you also don't won't to bury them beyond their capability.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## toledomudhen (Aug 26, 2022)

I tried asking prodding questions to get the thinking cap engaged. He gave it a go, but it was clear that he was digesting a new thought.


----------



## ZackF (Aug 26, 2022)

The Catechisms are a great way to keep balance. We often read at least one question and sometimes talk about it. SC weekdays. LC on weekends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 26, 2022)

We worked through the Patristic era with our 9th and 12th graders last year. I certainly didn't expect them to understand everything but have found over the years that exposure to more complex topics yields fruit on subsequent revisitation of the subject. That said, I never spent more than a few minutes on the more techical aspects. Don't make it a time to dread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 27, 2022)

When dealing with hard stuff, don't push it. Plant seeds. Let the idea soak in their minds and when they open to it, then start digging deeper (preferably with questions)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## therussellhome (Aug 27, 2022)

I agree with planting seeds in a balance that does not shy away from deeper topics but doesn't dwell too long. I have found the Holy Spirit has caused growth in my kids for just about every seed. Avoiding topics can be an easy foothold for doubt. I also find my kids more eager to handle deeper ideas if I'm teaching a little past their ability.

A way that has helped me not go too deep is to spend time asking them for application to our family or themselves (Socratic method) as it makes an excellent gauge of their comprehension.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

